# Generador de ultrasonido con 555



## LucioBarbieri (Dic 21, 2012)

Gente, les dejo un circuito que me gusto mucho. Lo probe en varios simuladores de circuitos y funciono, yo no lo hice personalmente pero la proxima semana ya sale 
Se trata de un Generador de ultrasonido con un 555, les dejo adjuntado el circuito como .bmp y el circuito en LiveWire. 

Aca les dejo el link de donde lo saque:

http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/news05/news05/nota08.htm

Un saludo, LucioBarbieri.

PD: Hice este nuevo tema porque no econtre otros que hablaran de esto


----------

